# Point @ Poipu



## gnipgnop (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know the location of Bldg. 6 at the Point @ Poipu??  Is it ocean front, ocean view, island view??? and do you know if the construction for the water intrusion has been completed in this building?  Thanks


----------



## artringwald (Oct 20, 2013)

They completed the repairs on buildings 4 and 6 and have started
on building 2. Here's a map of the property (from before Diamond bought it). 






Building 6 has some great ocean views. Here's the view from 6-205.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 20, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Does anyone know the location of Bldg. 6 at the Point @ Poipu??  Is it ocean front, ocean view, island view??? and do you know if the construction for the water intrusion has been completed in this building?  Thanks



Building 6 is the building closest to the water. Units in the building have unobstructed views of the water except for some ground level units where the ocean view is blocked by some low rises between Building 6 and the ocean (which means those are the best "garden view" units at the resort. 

When we were there in August, the water intrusion work on Building 6 was nearing completion.  It appeared that all exterior work had been completed, so all remaining work was in the interior.  If someone is assigned a unit in that building it will be recently renovated.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh wow you guys, Art and Steve!!  Thank you so much for the info.  We are in Bldg. 6, Ocean Front in a rental.  Can't wait.
One more question:  If you rent from an owner do you still have to pay the $25.00 a day resort fee??


----------



## presley (Oct 20, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> If you rent from an owner do you still have to pay the $25.00 a day resort fee??



According to the resort fact sheet, you do.  It's the main reason why I won't buy there.  If I need to rent out my week, I don't want to have to factor in the extra fees in my asking price.

https://www.diamondresorts.com/The-Point-at-Poipu/Factsheet

Nvm.  After reading it again, it looks like the owner weeks don't, but if an owner makes additional reservations, they do pay it.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 20, 2013)

presley said:


> According to the resort fact sheet, you do.  It's the main reason why I won't buy there.  If I need to rent out my week, I don't want to have to factor in the extra fees in my asking price.
> 
> https://www.diamondresorts.com/The-Point-at-Poipu/Factsheet
> 
> Nvm.  After reading it again, it looks like the owner weeks don't, but if an owner makes additional reservations, they do pay it.



Correct.  As owners we never had to pay the $25, we were just there last week.  Everyone does have a $7/day tax and energy fee.


----------

